# Tribulation's picture updates



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful filly! Seeing photos of foals romping around always puts a smile on face. 
Look for forward to seeing more pics of your little angel ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Backpedaling a bit...*

She was opinionated from birth and was attempting to stand within seconds of being born. When she failed to stand she'd flop back with a angry expression, fiesty!










Ready to try it again,










Crawled her way over to meet mom,






































Twelve hours old...


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

What a looker! She's going to be a big girl. She's already pretty tall


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely photos!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I love that foal!!!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am in love with her coloring! She's precious. Love the pic of her and mama staring in different directions! Can't wait to see how she continues to develop.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Zavrina, you have every right to be proud. That's a beautiful foal you have there, and sounds like she's smart and gonna be a strong gal! Job well done!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes stunning. Surprisingly well muscled for only 2 weeks. I love her hind end...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Three weeks old...*

A picture overload anyone?

Baby face









A stroll with mom

















"But I want to play mom!"









More running


















"Goin this a-way... really fast!" 


















She still tries, but she doesn't fit anymore :wink:









We've started doing this instead! Poor Zavrina. 









Out with the girls...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a cutie she is!! Both her and mom look great!! She looks like trouble though! lol


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

csimkunas6 said:


> What a cutie she is!! Both her and mom look great!! She looks like trouble though! lol


Why, whatever do you mean? Tribby, trouble? 


:lol: She is rather opinionated and spunky!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks amazing! Mom looks really good too! Have all her motherly instincts kicked in now?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! Can't get enough pictures of her


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

amp23 said:


> Gorgeous girl! Can't get enough pictures of her


Clearly, I cannot either. I just noticed that I have 68 pictures of her saved to the computer. Thats a little over kill for three weeks :shock: That just means a well documented baby is all!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She looks amazing! Mom looks really good too! Have all her motherly instincts kicked in now?


Thanks! 

Momma is all motherly now. She is a fantastic mom at that. She has finally loosened her death grip on the foal and Tribby can explore now, have visitors and such. Which is great because there have been many people visiting that could look only, not touch. And Tribby LOVES people, so everyone is happy now. I think Zavrina caught on that if Tribby is with people she isn't climbing on, kicking or biting HER so she tries to pawn Tribby off on my while I'm cleaning stalls.

Zavrina is tricky to keep weight on on a good day so with the nursing elephant I have been pouring fat at her. Sunflower seeds, soybean oil, flax seed, rice bran and weight builder along with pounds of beet pulp and high fat pelleted mare/foal feed. So now she is SO shiny that you can feel the gloss on her coat and she nearly shines in the dark.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks very good. What type of sunflower seeds do you feed her? BOSS?

(BTW, I did PM you back...Incase for some reason it didn't go through and you haven't got it yet?)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, Black Oil 

And thats odd, I haven't gotten anything!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well crap. Now I have to retype EVERYTHING! *sigh* I typed for like an hour. LoL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful filly!! Love her spunk!


CLaPorte... try looking at your "sent folder" for it??


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, check sent folder? Was the message here, FB or e-mail?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Apparently, I'm crazy. LoL. It's not there. I'm going to have to retype it. But no worries, I'll get to it tonight after the vet visit!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Fingers crossed a baby is found during your vet visit*


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

A little late posting her pictures. 

One month old!










































And one the gorgeous momma, Zavrina


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

aww! cute!


----------

